# All Boot Options Tried



## Lolohokay

I have a Samsung ATIV Book 4 15634 Laptop 8GB Memory 750GB and am in dire need of help, been dealing with this since updating to Windows 8.1 and updating bios. 

I can't log onto my computer, everytime I try I get :
"All boot options are tried. Press F4 to recover with factory image using Recovernothing. 
y other keys for next booboot loop iteration"

I've googled and came up with disabling secure boot and changing OS mode Selection from UEFIOS to CSM and UEFIOS. this worked once a few months back, and never again. I've tried to press F9 to restore optimized defaults, and still nothing. 


The warranty on this JUST expired but even while under warranty Samsung was no help at all. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YOCS

It sounds like you've done your research but, have you tried the steps below? I found the info below Here

Published on Oct 25, 2014
I updated my friend's Samsung laptop last week and after the system completed the update, it just went into this eternal boot loop.
RESOLVED!
1. Remove HDD (make sure power is off).
2. Power on. Screen will give you 'All boot options are tried. Press (F4) key to recover to factory image using Recovery or any other keys for next boot loop iteration.'
3. Reconnect HDD (make sure battery is at least 80% full). The computer might shut down after reconnecting the HDD. Press and hold F4 and turn on the computer. You should get the Recovery loading screen.
4. Continue with the recovery procedure. You will have the option to also recover your files/data. This will restore your computer to factory settings.
5. DO NOT TURN OFF THE COMPUTER. Let the recovery process complete. 
6. Once this is complete, UPDATE 'SW UPDATE' FIRST AND FOREMOST!. This will update the BIOS of your system which is the cause of the problem in the first place.
7. Make sure to install all important windows updates as well and set Windows Updates to automatically install.
I SUGGEST YOU STAY WITH WIN 8 SYSTEM as I am not sure if the problem will recur when you update to win 8.1 again.
Hope this helps.


----------

